# Nuevo wardrobe space



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what is behind the heater and underneath the wardrobe on a Nuevo 2.0 HDi 2005. Chasper


----------



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi not really sure but think the water heater and pump are in there


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

It should be a Truma water heater, battery charging unit (on/off switch accessed via 2inch white plastic cover) and the back of the Truma gas fire with blown air system. You can remove the floor of the wardrobe (but its a bit tricky) to have a look. Take out screws in brown plastic fittings around the edge, remove table holder at bottom, and carefully pull lid up past the flue and cable ducts - at your own risk!

At least thats what my 2005 Nuevo ES has.


----------

